# RHOM ATTACK



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Just thought I'd share some pics of my rhom doin his usual aggressive attack runs at my algae scraper









Hope you like









Edit- click to enlarge, its worth it imo


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

His back better than before, nice shotz yorkshire and great looking rhom


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

god ur rhom is so nice


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

MAN I ENVY YOUR RHOM


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Dam I was hoping you'd had your picture taking finger bitten off... o well

Nice pictures though


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Do you change your lighting in your tank for snap shots? Or is that how you keep it all the time?
Ya, needless to say, awesome Rhom.. getting mine tomorrow or the next day.. I really can't wait.. but mine will only be 3"








I hope I can keep him as nice as yours. Any insight on how you care for him?


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

cool pics, yorkshire


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Do you change your lighting in your tank for snap shots? Or is that how you keep it all the time?
> Ya, needless to say, awesome Rhom.. getting mine tomorrow or the next day.. I really can't wait.. but mine will only be 3"
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys








just been downstairs and took a few gob open shots, i'll post them in another thread.
Dippy, when i got my rhom he was only about 3inch, just takes time for them to grow, but its worth it. Only tips i've got is plants and decent filtration. Also try to put your tank in a busy part of the house. That way they get used to people milling about and they seem to lose their shyness








The lighting in these shots is down to the flash. My setup runs 2 25watt powerglo lights running on a timer.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

oh my god. im totally using the last picture as my desktop background. that rhom is dead sexy.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Yorky how big is your rhom now. And how long has it been since you got him?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Tink, glad u like the pics, do i get a kiss for it









icedizzle, had him a couple of years an at a guess he's about 8inch. Movin him to a bigger setup as soon as it arrives


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Nice to have you back!

I'm not sure which I envy more - your rhom or your skilz with the camera


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> Tink, glad u like the pics, do i get a kiss for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh what the hell... sure.









its a DAMN good picture. and i really do hate you for it.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Tink, glad u like the pics, do i get a kiss for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh what the hell... sure.









its a DAMN good picture. and i really do hate you for it.
[/quote]

Thanks Tinkerbelle, you've made my week,


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Cool pics man. That rhom is looking great.


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

How big is your rhom?


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

yorkshire said:


> Tink, glad u like the pics, do i get a kiss for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like to read too


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

I've just been looking at your other thread with this guy yalwning and these pics are just as great. Nice one.

This is the same behavior that my Rhom does with the magnet cleaner. I think most rhoms hate them.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Its just crazy man...Your Rhom is soo flawless that he looks fake...Its insane...Just awesome pics man.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

suweeeeet shots!


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

oh my gawd....... that makes me wanna get a rhom.....geez....taht is like...fricken awesome.....


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Glad you like the pics guys. Thanks for the positive feedback


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Goddamn External Flash









Seriously, Like TInk-her Said, Last shot is the Poo!


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow! he looks like one mean MoFo!


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

that is the BEST looking rhom i have ever seen it doesnt even look like he has scales, more like skin. amazing man


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

what a nice fish!!!!


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Great to see your rhom again York.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, the best rhom I have EVER seen. Bar none.

York, what do you keep your ph level at?


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

as always


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, the best rhom I have EVER seen. Bar none.
> 
> York, what do you keep your ph level at?


To be honest i dont bother monitoring the ph levels anymore, just do a good water change every 3 or 4 weeks.









Thanks again for all the comments guys, glad you like the rhom


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

yorkshire said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, the best rhom I have EVER seen. Bar none.
> 
> York, what do you keep your ph level at?


To be honest i dont bother monitoring the ph levels anymore, just do a good water change every 3 or 4 weeks.









Thanks again for all the comments guys, glad you like the rhom








[/quote]

I do the same thing with a water change every week. Dont bother with all that hassle.
York you dont mind me using your pics for my desktop do ya?

Cause I use all of your pics for it. A new pic everyday.


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

My oscar does the same thing... I cant do anything in his tank without him nipping at me..he is only 5" now..I dont know what I am gonna do when he gets 10"+


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Slim said:


> My oscar does the same thing... I cant do anything in his tank without him nipping at me..he is only 5" now..I dont know what I am gonna do when he gets 10"+


Embowe, i used to have two 10" oscars that used to love nipping at me whenever i put my hand in the tank, it can smart a little


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Awesome pics


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, the best rhom I have EVER seen. Bar none.
> 
> York, what do you keep your ph level at?


To be honest i dont bother monitoring the ph levels anymore, just do a good water change every 3 or 4 weeks.









Thanks again for all the comments guys, glad you like the rhom








[/quote]

Do you know what the ph is of the water that comes out of your tap? I'm asking because I've noticed a theme with serra behavior and certain ph ranges. It may be just coincidence. . .


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

your fish hhas some muscles man


----------



## sw00p (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi nice rhom
Did you you use the Canon EOS 350D? What objektiv?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

hey yorkie, not to derail, but i was wondering if you have some juvinile pics of your rhom
would love to see what he looked like back then.. also, how long did it take for that fish to get that big? thanks
If you don't have a pic, then have you ever spotted a pic. on this site that looked similar? thanks again


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

pic freaks me out....just imagined swimming in a river or something full of those hungry fish. Haha its a good looking fish.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Haha, that was one evil Rhom! 
Great pics, you should enter them into POTM


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Excellent job on your rhom and whoa he's much more bulkier than before. So 2 years you had him and you said he was 3" back then wow that's an amazing growth of your rhom.


----------



## i said no (Jul 30, 2005)

F"|": yeah! great shots


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

you always have sick pics


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

whats megapixle on your camera?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> whats megapixle on your camera?


its the canon350d with 8megapixels


----------



## Bigahole (Nov 25, 2004)

wow that is an awesome action shot!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i smell another POTM winner here!


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

beautiful pics man...really amazing


----------

